# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Bahove cvijetne kapi za bebe

## Puella

Ne znam da li je ovo pravo mjesto za ovu temu, ali me zanima da li su Bahove cvijetne kapi preporucljive i za male bebe ?

Pise da jesu jer su 100% prirodne, da li je ko koristio ?

----------


## Beti3

To što je nešto 100% prirodno, nikako ne znači da je dobro za bebe.

Nisi napisala koliko je beba stara, ali bebi se ne daje ni jedan lijek, ako to lječnik ne odredi.

----------

